# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Provoni Mac OSX ne x86 :)

## qoska

Ngaqe nuk po dija ne cilen nga temat ta vija po e ve ketu ne lajmet pasi ka bere edhe nje buje te madhe krakimi i sistemeve mbrojtese te OSX x86.

Sic dihet APPLE njoftoi, para 1 muaji, kalimin e saj ne platformen x86 per te bere me te prekshme nga perdoruesit prodhimet e saj.
Para 2 javesh u leshua DVD e pare e sistemit te fundit te APPLE Mac OSX(Tiger) per testime qe presupozohej sipas lajmeve te ndryshme te mos instalohej ne paisje(hardware) qe sishte i licensuar nga APPLE. 

Sot neper internet kane dale lajme dhe foto te ndryshme persa i perket krakimit te ketij sistemi une po ju paraqes hapat ne shqip dhe me poshte do jap linket per ta shkarkuar dhe nga jane marre lajmet.

1-  Shkarkoni imazhin(madhesia   1.28GByte. Linku ju jep nje torrent file i cili mund te perdoret me kliente te torrent si BitLORD dhe vendoseni ne nje memorie te jashtme si DVD ndonje Harddisk USB etj....

2- Shkarkoni nje LiveCD te sistemit tuaj te preferuar ose dhe nje diskete boot-i DOS-i.

3- Nqs sistemet jane Windows ose DOS ju duhen disa program si rawrite .

4- Mac OSX mund te instalohet sipas kesaj menyre qe po tregohet vetem ne nje hardisk te vecante. Pra ose gjeni nje harddisk te dyte ose ruani dokumentat qe keni ne PC dhe vazhdoni me tutje.

5- Mbasi te jete "boot-uar" sistemi juaj: ne *nix mjafton te hapni nje dritare komandash dhe te shkruani 
*dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda* 
ku /dev/hda eshte hardisku ku ju doni te instaloni MacOSX. 
Ne Windows dhe DOS shikoni sintaksen perkatese te rawrite.

6-Mbasi te mbaroje shkrimi i imazhit mjafton te ristartoni PC qe te hyni ne MacOSX.

7- Nqs sistemi ngrin gjate hapjes provoni ta startoni ate me opsionin *-x*

8- Per te nderruar passwordin e login te pare ristartoni PC dhe tek ekrani me logo DARWIN shtypni nje buton dhe jepni opionin *-v + enter*. Tek dritarja e komandave qe do  hapet fusni keto komanda:
*   sh /bin/sh
   passwd curtis
   (vendosni passwordn qe doni)
   passwd deadmoo
   (vendosni paswordin qe doni)
*
KETU gjeni shpjegimin per instalimin ne anglisht.

Shpresoj te kaloni ne OSX  :perqeshje:   :i qetë:  .

TUNG!!!

----------


## reni00

eshte per tu provuar.... (por sapo te jete shkarkuar img)
----
jam shume  kurioz...

----------


## reni00

*qoska ti e ke provuar kete Mac OS
se kisha lexuar me vemendje po kerkon nje SSE3 chip ose HT(HyperTHreading).
Si mendon do te punonte ne PC-Test te timin nje Intel P3.????*

----------


## qoska

Te me falni te gjithe do me kete dale nga mendja kur e kam shkruar portimin ky .img nuk kerkon as SS3 as hyperthreading por kerkon instruksione SSE2 cka do te thote nje intel pentium 4 ose nje AMD Athlon e siper(per tu verifikuar se cilat jane CPU e para AMD qe kane SSE2).

Gjithsesi pritet qe te dalin dhe patch per te eliminuar keto probleme po besoj do vonojne ca per shkak te kompleksitetit.
Mua personalisht me ka ecur ne nje Pentium 4 2.0GHZ me nje bord ASUS.

Per momentin mund edhe ta ngarkosh ne VMWare pasi ky imazh ne ate VM eshte krijuar dhe ajo ti emulon ato instruksione. Nqs doni dhe nje procedure sesi ta instaloni ne VMWare mund edhe ta paraqisim por do te eci shume shume avash nga ato ckam lexuar.

----------


## Kannanni

> Te me falni te gjithe do me kete dale nga mendja kur e kam shkruar portimin ky .img nuk kerkon as SS3 as hyperthreading por kerkon instruksione SSE2 cka do te thote nje intel pentium 4 ose nje AMD Athlon e siper(per tu verifikuar se cilat jane CPU e para AMD qe kane SSE2).
> 
> Gjithsesi pritet qe te dalin dhe patch per te eliminuar keto probleme po besoj do vonojne ca per shkak te kompleksitetit.
> Mua personalisht me ka ecur ne nje Pentium 4 2.0GHZ me nje bord ASUS.
> 
> Per momentin mund edhe ta ngarkosh ne VMWare pasi ky imazh ne ate VM eshte krijuar dhe ajo ti emulon ato instruksione. Nqs doni dhe nje procedure sesi ta instaloni ne VMWare mund edhe ta paraqisim por do te eci shume shume avash nga ato ckam lexuar.



ne rradh te pare ju falenderoj per kete lajm te bukur,

ne rradh te dyte sapo e shkarkova imagen ne hard drive, mesa munda te gjej e te lexoj kuptova se do te funksiononte me mire sikur te instalohet ne native drive, 
duke qen se e kam cpu-ne p4 3.0ghz me HT, a ja vlen me ja hy ksaj pune o vellezer, kam degju se itunes nuk punojne ne processore poshte ss3, desha vetem ndonje konfirmim nese do ta haje ky processori im sse2 por me hyperthreading enabled perpara se tja hyje ksaj pune, po portet e usb 2 a do te vazhdojne te me punojne serish ?


gj tmirat,
kannanni

----------


## reni00

Kannanni - tani nga postimet e bera me sa lexova ky eshte ne si test OS. 
MacOSX per  Intel" 
Justin Nolan eshte nje nga keta qe e provuar mbi pc e ti me arkitektur x86.
ku flet dhe postimi qoskes.

....
une jam duke e shkarkuar img e x tiger x86. me mungon vetem nje 36%.
jam duke marre dhe LiveCD ... ky i dyti perse do me duhet?

----------


## qoska

reni00 sic e kam shkruar me siper LiveCD do te te duhet qe te kesh mundesi te shkruash ne harddiskun tend sepse po te kesh vetem nje harddisk sistemi operativ nuk te lejon ti mbishkruash siper  :buzeqeshje: .

Por nqs ke dy hardisqe dhe do ta instalosh tek i dyti atehere LiveCD nuk te duhet vetem duhet ta shkruash imazhin me komandat qe jane dhene siper tek harddisku i dyte dhe te vesh kompjuterin te hapet nga ai harddisk(gjithe bios-t e rinj kane nje opsion F12 ose F11 gjate ndezjes qe te lejon te zgjedhesh se nga do ta startosh kompjuterin). 
Keshillohet qe te harddisku nga do te hapet MacOSX te jete primar ne kanalin e pare ATA zakonisht harddisku qe ka OS qe perdorni te instaluar pasi i tille ka qene dhe konfiguracioni ne PC nga eshte marre ky imazh.

Persa i perket stabilitetit  nuk duhet te keni shume probleme pasi eshte nje version Beta2 i Mac OSX.
Per njohjen e pasisjeve mund te keni probleme me ndonje modem karte grafike kurse me paisjet USB nuk besoj.

----------


## reni00

ok mungon pak derisa ta provoj...
po besoj se nqs une e startoj pc nga cd apo dvd ,e ka aftesin te ta fshij ate Sistem Op qe eshte ne Pc apo jo??? Sjam shume familjar me Mac.
po e instaloj ke nje Hd provash...per te cilin nuk me intereson gje ne fshiet Sist Op preccedent.
Peshendetje...degjohemi neser per rezultatet....  :buzeqeshje: 
Reni00...

----------


## reni00

ok u shakrkua me ne fund....
vecse po me krijoj nje konfuzion,,,file ne zip eshte rreth 6gb.
mund ta kopjoj nje nje hard disk bosh e me pas me Live Cd ta instaloj,,,???
Si mendon qoska?
Te fala Reni

----------


## reni00

ne hard diskun e te njejtit PC 


> mund ta kopjoj nje nje hard disk bosh e me pas me Live Cd ta instaloj,,,???

----------


## Kannanni

> ne hard diskun e te njejtit PC



e njejta pytje qendron edhe ktu. me duket se duhet external hdd

----------


## qoska

Ideja eshte qe te duhet qe imazhin ta kesh ne nje memorie tjeter qe te ta shkruajne programet si dd ose rawrite ne hardiskun ku do e instalosh. Pra nuk mund ta kesh imazhin ne te njejtin hardisk ku do e instalosh.
Kete nenkuptoja kur thashe qe kur ke dy hardisqe ne dispozicion mund ta besh shume kollaj pasi tek njeri ke OS dhe imazhin ne te njejtin vend dhe thjesht ekzekuton komandat.
Kurse kur ke vetem nje harddisk ne dispozicion te duhet se sben ndonje memorie tjeter e jashtme qe te te ndihmoje si nje Harddisk USB a ku di une.  :buzeqeshje: 

Nese me thoni si ju shkoi dhe a ju pelqeu

----------


## reni00

Pesh
Po duhet sesben nje HDD i jashtem usb.
Gjithesesi une po e hedh tiger.img ne nje DVD double Layer( se img eshte 6.2GB)
Ti qoska e instalove?
Gjithe te mirat.
Sapo te bej dicka po e postoj.
Reni

----------


## Kannanni

a e provoi njeri kete apo jo

----------


## reni00

Po pres te me sjellin nje hard disk...eshte shume file i madhe file...
sapo ta kem instaluar po e postoj si shkoi

----------


## hubejb

Une desha me ju pyet se cka mund te bej ne Pc time.
Kam nje pllake Abit me procesor 3.0 presscot dhe 2 hardiska Sata te lidhura ne Raid.
A thu do te funksionoje te une se Raidi lyp drivera per te ti njofte hardisqet, dhe pse nuk mund me e startu imagen prej particionit tjeter, a nuk ka ndonje mundesi tjeter.
Tung ju faleminderit dhe shpresoj qe te me ndihmoje dikush

----------


## reni00

Se kuptova dhe aq mire se cfare the...
po gjithesesi...mund ta shpetosh file.img ne ate HHD ku te njeh pc e me pas Tiger OS e instalon ke ai tjetri...

----------


## hubejb

un dua të them se në HDD-të SATA te lidhur RAID (RAID është lidhje e hardisqeve e cila mundeson për tu njohur si një hardisk, kjo lidhje më së shpeshti përdoret nëpër servere) kerkojne driver të veqantë për me i njohur sistemi operativ, për atë shkak pyes se a kanë nxjerrë drivera të tillë për Mac Tiger OS .
Ju faleminderit dhe shpresoj të më keni kuptuar.

----------


## reni00

se di ca te them...lidhi nje here ne paralel po pate mundesi...

----------


## hubejb

mire ju faleminderit per ndihmen do te tentoj ne ndonje Pc tjeter

----------

